# May 20th is coming.......



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

All I can say is that I am so excited about this Sunday I can't believe it!!!!!

My one question is. If Momo gets enough wine will she do a belly dance on the table at Arun's?????  

And will Cape Chef wear a cape????


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If momoreg does do the belly dance, just be sure that someone is in good enough condition to get some pictures! As to Cape Chef in a cape? I have seen a pic of him and I believe he could actually pull off wearing one without looking ridiculous. He'll have to find some other way to do that!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I don't think so, guys!

I'll have to watch my beverage intake. Hahah!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I hope you all have a great time. Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just finished ironing my cape!!!

I must say that I have had the pleasure of meeting momoreg and she is a woman who deserves the utmost respect.I do however look forward to "tipping" a few with all of you.Hey Greg..Wish you could be with us.
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What color is it, cc!

P.S.: I just had a vision of you as "Zoro"!



[ May 17, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hazel, like my eyes when I remove my mask!!

I am also a master of the blade.
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LROF, LOL


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Schick or Gillette???


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie...

What does that mean?
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Henkal and wustof
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You mean LROF?

*Laughing and rolling on the floor!*


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks Kimmie
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anytime, cc

Have lots and lots of fun in Chicago. Wish I could go too!!!

Make sure to appear in the photos!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I'll do my best...


cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Ok, it's just about 10:30 here! They must have had dinner by now and taken pictures!

...


----------



## capechef (Dec 28, 2000)

Hi everyone...I am sitting in the Cyber cafe at the Chicago show with Momoreg and her husband.We had a great time at Aruns last night.the food and the company were outstanding!!!Me,mezzaluna,Nicko and his wife Coleen,momoreg and Jordan. We had such a great time and we all clicked so well.
Myself,momoreg,jordan,Nicko and Coleen met at the ritz for cocktails before dinner and enjoyed our first contact with eachother. Tha Ritz was lovely. We all missed shroomgirl very much and hope to get together again on the east coast.We have alot of great pictures to share 

Talk to you all soon..
Having fun in Chicago
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Hopefully capechef's picture will come out in our group photos, and you won't just see his cape!


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Friends:

I am so glad you had such a good time!

I can't wait to see the pictures! Nicko are you going to post them somewhere for us to see?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

As soon as I get them and they are formatted I will have them guys!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We had a blast!


----------

